
For Less Than $400k You Can Now Get Uruguay Tax Residency - harambae
https://news.bloombergtax.com/daily-tax-report-international/for-less-than-400-000-you-can-now-get-tax-residency-in-uruguay
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Seems like a smart move to move there.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_in_Uruguay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_in_Uruguay)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_in_Uruguay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_in_Uruguay)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_supply_and_sanitation_in...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_supply_and_sanitation_in_Uruguay)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Education_in_Uruguay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Education_in_Uruguay)

[5]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Uruguay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Uruguay)

[6]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_in_Uruguay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_in_Uruguay)

High speed ferry from Montevideo to Buenos Aires:

[7]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSC_Francisco](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSC_Francisco)

Except if you are afraid of rays from space, because in the middle of:

[8]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Atlantic_Anomaly](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Atlantic_Anomaly)

------
m463
I thought you could also do that in puerto rico

How Puerto Rico Became the Newest Tax Haven for the Super Rich

[https://www.gq.com/story/how-puerto-rico-became-tax-haven-
fo...](https://www.gq.com/story/how-puerto-rico-became-tax-haven-for-super-
rich)

